
How Twin Peaks Changed TV Forever - prismatic
https://redux.slate.com/cover-stories/2017/05/how-twin-peaks-spawned-a-whole-tv-genre-from-lost-to-mr-robot-to-westworld-that-wants-to-be-a-riddle-for-viewers-to-solve.html
======
celias
Studio 360's latest episode is about Twin Peaks
[http://www.wnyc.org/shows/studio/](http://www.wnyc.org/shows/studio/)

------
CurtHagenlocher
There's something a little disquieting about hearing Usenet described as "a
kind of proto-subreddit", but I guess I'm just getting old :(.

